# super ultra legit Smash Bros. Leak



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Here's a Smash Bros. leak for y'all.
https://my.mixtape.moe/luieym.mp4
courtesy of @jjbredesen


----------



## Enovale (Jul 25, 2018)

it doesnt ask for a user...

unless thats a setting that im not aware of lol


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> it doesnt ask for a user...
> 
> unless thats a setting that im not aware of lol


Yeah, I think it's a setting


----------



## snails1221 (Jul 25, 2018)

The scene is really moving along quickly


----------



## AlphaSapphire (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Here's a Smash Bros. leak for y'all.
> https://my.mixtape.moe/luieym.mp4
> courtesy of @jjbredesen


fake


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh.. Okay...


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> The scene is really moving along quickly


It sure is isn't it


----------



## snails1221 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Yeah, I think it's a setting


That probably hasn't been coded in yet


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

AlphaSapphire said:


> fake


okay then

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



snails1221 said:


> That probably hasn't been coded in yet


maybe it's part of a new update or something


----------



## Ferris1000 (Jul 25, 2018)

It’s fake, he didn’t show anything, just the smash bros logo, no gameboot, no intro and no menu is shown in this video


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Ferris1000 said:


> It’s fake, he didn’t show anything, just the smash bros logo, no gameboot, no intro and no menu is shown in this video


you never know :^)


----------



## IHOP (Jul 25, 2018)

Where would the tools be found to help me accomplish something like this?


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jul 25, 2018)

This is cool

Changing the home icon for games would be pretty awesome

That would give me a boner


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Yeah it would be cool


----------



## pandavova (Jul 25, 2018)

Where is the rick roll i wanted? ._.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

pandavova said:


> Where is the rick roll i wanted? ._.


jj is too smart for that


----------



## Ferris1000 (Jul 25, 2018)

IHOP said:


> Where would the tools be found to help me accomplish something like this?


Just extract a game, replace the logo, change the game name to smash bros ultimate and repack it. Install it using any nsp installation tool like devmenu, tinfoil or sx os and you have your smash bros ultimate fake in your switch


----------



## IHOP (Jul 25, 2018)

Ferris1000 said:


> Just extract a game, replace the logo, change the game name to smash bros ultimate and repack it. Install it using any nsp installation tool like devmenu, tinfoil or sx os and you have your smash bros ultimate fake in your switch


Yeah but what would i use to extract it, still kind of a noob when it comes to this stuff sorry lol.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Ferris1000 said:


> Just extract a game, replace the logo, change the game name to smash bros ultimate and repack it. Install it using any nsp installation tool like devmenu, tinfoil or sx os and you have your smash bros ultimate fake in your switch


It's pretty cool isn't it
now I can finally make a half life 3 rickroll edition switch fake


----------



## Deleted-442439 (Jul 25, 2018)

Ferris1000 said:


> Just extract a game, replace the logo, change the game name to smash bros ultimate and repack it. Install it using any nsp installation tool like devmenu, tinfoil or sx os and you have your smash bros ultimate fake in your switch



Except, you can't do that. There are no tools that can prodencrypt retail NCA files and sign them legitimately for retail Switches. 

You would need Nintendo's Luna client to accomplish it, only Nintendo themselves have it.


----------



## frogboy (Jul 25, 2018)

that's not going to be the icon. doesn't nintendo have specific guidelines for game icons?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

frogboy said:


> that's not going to be the icon. doesn't nintendo have specific guidelines for game icons?


I think as long as it wasn't some minimalistic logo shit, it would pass. However I can think of quite a few titles that have broken this rule


----------



## Ferris1000 (Jul 25, 2018)

That’s the icon he used 

Source: http://nintendo.wikia.com/wiki/File:Super_Smash_Bros._Ultimate_-_Icon_-_Super_Smash_Bros..svg


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

......And apparently it's the right icon.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh yeah remember the Treehouse leak? That is definitely the real icon. Sorry haters.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2018)

That's some nice edits. I'm impressed on how fake this is


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 25, 2018)

The game would more than likely be titled "Super Smash Bros. Ultimate" not using the full "Brothers" word. That, and even if that was the icon used, surely they'd update it before release (I believe SMO did this)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> ......And apparently it's the right icon.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Oh yeah remember the Treehouse leak? That is definitely the real icon. Sorry haters.


This is some low level trolling... Even for you...


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Are you sure its fake? Will you take the blue pill? Or the red pill?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> This is some low level trolling... Even for you...






From Nintendo Treehouse


----------



## Ferris1000 (Jul 25, 2018)

Just google smash bros icon and you’ll find it, i don’t know how he faked but if it would be real he would be able to show more than just the smash bros icon and the game name on his Switch


----------



## xeph20 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yeah doesn't look legit. would show at least a part of the intro


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 25, 2018)

The icon being "real or fake" has nothing to do with the validity of this video. Placeholder icons are a thing.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm going to wait until it's moved to the EoF


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'm going to wait until it's moved to the EoF


okay


----------



## xeph20 (Jul 25, 2018)

well yeah it would be very nice to see the intro


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

xeph20 said:


> well yeah it would be very nice to see the intro


jj will be doing that soon


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 25, 2018)

Did he "borrow" one of the systems from the recent event? :x


----------



## snails1221 (Jul 25, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Did he "borrow" one of the systems from the recent event? :x


cdn leek xd


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Did he "borrow" one of the systems from the recent event? :x


he says on discord

JellyPerson: how did you get smash
jjbredesen: borrowed it if you know what I mean


----------



## xeph20 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> jj will be doing that soon



Will he post it here or?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

xeph20 said:


> Will he post it here or?


Yes he will post it here. He's having technical difficulties atm


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

xeph20 said:


> Will he post it here or?


Just wait, he needs to create the fake intro first


----------



## xeph20 (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Just wait, he needs to create the fake intro first



Hehe if it would be even a little bit of good fake i wouldnt mind at all


----------



## Kourin (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> he says on discord
> 
> JellyPerson: how did you get smash
> jjbredesen: borrowed it if you know what I mean


Wouldn't they use digital for an event and keep the Switches locked inside a cabinet anyway?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Kourin said:


> Wouldn't they use digital for an event and keep the Switches locked inside a cabinet anyway?


What if he was an event person :thonk:


----------



## Kourin (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> What if he was an event person :thonk:


Seems possible though unlikely. Interested to see where this goes.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

You know, the locks used to prevent people from getting at the Wii U kiosk are the exact same ones used on the Switch kiosks.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> You know, the locks used to prevent people from getting at the Wii U kiosk are the exact same ones used on the Switch kiosks.


And?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> And?


And I'm stating a fact.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> And I'm stating a fact.


A completely irrelevant fact

Did you know that the GameCube's code name was "Dolphin"?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> A completely irrelevant fact
> 
> Did you know that the GameCube's code name was "Dolphin"?


Not really no. That could've been a way to get at the Switch, and get Smash Ultimate.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Not really no. That could've been a way to get at the Switch, and get Smash Ultimate.


You do know humans and cameras exist to protect it?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> You do know humans and cameras exist to protect it?


No, sorry. I didn't know that. I also don't know how to count to a number above 37.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------







Check out this EPIC screenshot!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> No, sorry. I didn't know that. I also don't know how to count to a number above 37.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


and? It's literally just a description that exists for every game, even before they're released


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> and? It's literally just a description that exists for every game, even before they're released


You need the titlekey to run the game.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> You need the titlekey to run the game.


Once again, the video could be an easy fake


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Once again, the video could be an easy fake


Once again, wait for jj :-P


----------



## snails1221 (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Once again, the video could be an easy fake


Out of all people wouldn't you trust JJ and yes my first two posts are jokes


----------



## frogboy (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Once again, wait for jj :-P


not to get off topic, but this is the first time i've ever seen a sextuple-post on this forum, and i've been here for quite a while lol

i'll remain skeptical until video proof shows up


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> Out of all people wouldn't you trust JJ


There has been many "trustworthy" devs, and a lot of them have either stolen code and submitted it to Nintendo, got caught up in many bad projects and situations, and one even got arrested for cp, so no, I won't trust jj just because he made tinfoil (no offences to jj directly, I just can't trust anybody with stuff like this)


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> There has been many "trustworthy" devs, and a lot of them have either stolen code and submitted it to Nintendo, got caught up in many bad projects and situations, and one even got arrested for cp, so no, I won't trust jj just because he made tinfoil (no offences to jj directly, I just can't trust anybody with stuff like this)


Woah, who was the cp guy?


----------



## Kourin (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Woah, who was the cp guy?


Original Freeshop dev I believe?


----------



## snails1221 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Woah, who was the cp guy?


@TheCruel, original freeShop dev, also made the original DSP Dumper tool and cpp3ds


----------



## pandavova (Jul 25, 2018)

snails1221 said:


>


owo
update/restart your discord


----------



## VashTS (Jul 25, 2018)

fakest fake ive ever seen faked. 100% fake


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> @TheCruel, original freeShop dev, also made the original DSP Dumper tool and cpp3ds


Huh.


----------



## Kourin (Jul 25, 2018)

snails1221 said:


>



Wonder if he'll dump it if it's real.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

snails1221 said:


>




Forgot to post that one :-/


----------



## pandavova (Jul 25, 2018)

Kourin said:


> Wonder if he'll dump it if it's real.


i already see nintendos ninjas _if its real and a dump gets released_


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

snails1221 said:


>


That can still be faked easily


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

According to jj and realTB (a member on the discord server), it's 100% real. They sniped the dumped EDEV nand, got its cert, and downloaded it from quest. Can't say of theyre uploading the NSP right now or not :^)


----------



## julienbdes (Jul 25, 2018)

JJ have a good reputation i dont think he would make some fake news. Looking forward to this story


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> According to jj and realTB (a member on the discord server), it's 100% real. They sniped the dumped EDEV nand, got its cert, and downloaded it from quest. Can't say of theyre uploading the NSP right now or not :^)


what, now you're just taking cool hackerman words and stuffing them together


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> what, now you're just taking cool hackerman words and stuffing them together


not really no


----------



## blahblah (Jul 25, 2018)

Please don't post this incredibly silly stuff. Swapping out a logo is not a leak.

There are bleeding edge tools that do that now. They exist. And that logo is fake - it is not the logo used at E3 and is visibly unprofessional.

Also, of course, no games have a version number of 0.

An absurd, obvious fake that only the smallest of children would believe.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Please don't post this incredibly silly stuff. Swapping out a logo is not a leak.


Okay, sir. I will cease immediately. 

Not really, wait for jj


----------



## blahblah (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Okay, sir. I will cease immediately.
> 
> Not really, wait for jj



Hopefully staff steps in and forces you to stop.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Hopefully staff steps in and forces you to stop.


Okay, captain! HUT!


----------



## RealLatias (Jul 25, 2018)

apparently same as e3


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

RealLatias said:


> apparently same as e3


ok you can really smell the shitposting now


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 25, 2018)

jjbredesen said:


> Except, you can't do that. There are no tools that can prodencrypt retail NCA files and sign them legitimately for retail Switches.
> 
> You would need Nintendo's Luna client to accomplish it, only Nintendo themselves have it.




yes you can.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 25, 2018)

I wouldn't hold my breath over this

this is just silly


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 25, 2018)

Sinon said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath over this



I wouldnt either, its entirely fake. They simply replaced the logo over something else.


----------



## Conex (Jul 25, 2018)

When you see this floating around, do not run it or install it. It's a brickcode and will ruin your consoles. Youve been warned JJ and Alex on another Discord already tried to fool people.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Conex said:


> When you see this floating around, do not run it or install it. It's a brickcode and will ruin your consoles. Youve been warned JJ and Alex on another Discord already tried to fool people.


no one has ran it yet, how are you so sure


----------



## ItsKaitlyn03 (Jul 25, 2018)

Conex said:


> When you see this floating around, do not run it or install it. It's a brickcode and will ruin your consoles. Youve been warned JJ and Alex on another Discord already tried to fool people.


mmmmmmmmm dat sum GUUD RETARDATION RIGHT THERE GUD RETARDATION


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

ctrninja said:


> mmmmmmmmm dat sum GUUD RETARDATION RIGHT THERE GUD RETARDATION


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Conex (Jul 25, 2018)

Say hi to Alex for me and his fake smash brick, also thanks to OG for the original system bricker that they are using I guess.


----------



## ItsKaitlyn03 (Jul 25, 2018)

Conex said:


> Say hi to Alex for me and his fake smash brick, also thanks to OG for the original system bricker that they are using I guess.


It's legit, what the fuck are you on about you GBAtard?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

ctrninja said:


> mmmmmmmmm dat sum GUUD RETARDATION RIGHT THERE GUD RETARDATION


I'm sorry but that's fucken gold coming from you


----------



## Conex (Jul 25, 2018)

ctrninja said:


> It's legit, what the fuck are you on about you GBAtard?


Yeah cos "Super Smash Brothers" is real.
Maybe write Super Smash Bros. for a "real leak" next time


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2018)

ctrninja said:


> GBAtard


Smells like hbg.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> you never know :^)



Oh come on now, this is just someone using the tools currently available in the hacking scene to create a fake icon and title, no different than when that user made a convincing icon for Twilight Princess on the 3DS and someone saw it through a street pass. They were just trolling thanks to the hacking scene making it possible.


----------



## Kekmaster97 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


just use fefosheep to get fRII GAM EARLY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItsKaitlyn03 (Jul 25, 2018)

Kekmaster97 said:


> just use fefosheep to get fRII GAM EARLY!!!!!!!!!


FRI GAMMMMM I WANT SMASH BROTHERS ULTIMATE FOR FREE USING SX OS CODE NOT STOLEN


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jul 25, 2018)

I'll believe this when Reggie comes in with the Nintendo Ninjas.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

Edge of the forum baby, time to shitposts

Fefosheep lets me play this early on my 3DS


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Epic, even though this is actually real
MD5 is 88d723d920518f241c891c92b97e5808


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Epic, even though this is actually real
> MD5 is 88d723d920518f241c891c92b97e5808


By real you mean fake and gay?


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> By real you mean fake and gay?


probably


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> By real you mean fake and gay?


Sure

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

news: jj is uploading the NSP
he'll send a screen cap of progress as proof


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Sure
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Screencaps still doesn't count as proof


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Screencaps still doesn't count as proof


I sent an MD5 hash. When it's fully uploaded (all 16.8 GBs of it) I'll have the last laugh.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> I sent an MD5 hash. When it's fully uploaded (all 16.8 GBs of it) I'll have the last laugh.


An MD5 hash isn't proof either


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> An MD5 hash isn't proof either


Just watch.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Just watch.


I have been watching since page 2, still waiting for the intro


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> I have been watching since page 2, still waiting for the intro


wait.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 25, 2018)

i guess we will get proof soon™


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i guess we will get proof soon™


Thank you for believing


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Thank you for believing



whats the thing in the bottom right corner


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2018)

lolcatzuru said:


> whats the thing in the bottom right corner


An emblem, most likely taken from a Youtube video screenshot.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

lolcatzuru said:


> whats the thing in the bottom right corner


I dunno. JJ sent me it in DMs and I reverse image searched it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> I dunno. JJ sent me it in DMs and I reverse image searched it.



well i almost believed you but waluigi gave it away

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

mostly because earlier you said that it was the e3 build, and wally isnt in the e3 build.


----------



## AlphaSapphire (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> wait.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 137043


HAHAHAH FAKE LMAO THE ICONS ARENT SQUARE DUMMY

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Kourin (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> wait.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 137043


What's wrong with Waluigi's poor knees?


----------



## AlphaSapphire (Jul 25, 2018)

Kourin said:


> What's wrong with Waluigi's poor knees?


ITS FAKE LMAO


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 25, 2018)

Kourin said:


> What's wrong with Waluigi's poor knees?




their photoshopped.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AlphaSapphire said:


> ITS FAKE LMAO



you made a good find, but you are starting to verge on mean territory


----------



## AlphaSapphire (Jul 25, 2018)

lolcatzuru said:


> their photoshopped.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


whoops srry but i cant tolerate ppl playing with ppls emotions


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2018)

1366x768 tho.
Totally not a screenshot of modded Smash 4 from CEMU running on a shitty laptop.


----------



## Deleted-442439 (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh wow this went further than expected... Eh, here is the real leak guys!


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 25, 2018)

AlphaSapphire said:


> whoops srry but i cant tolerate ppl playing with ppls emotions




i understand dude but theres nothing to play with though, sakurai said the game wasnt even done yet, and that was less then a month ago, and there is no way they got the game done, compiled it, and made it available in any capacity in 2and half weeks.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

jjbredesen said:


> Oh wow this went further than expected... Eh, here is the real leak guys!


this is what it's all been leading up to


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2018)

jjbredesen said:


> Oh wow this went further than expected... Eh, here is the real leak guys!


Where's Goku?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Where's Goku?


Goku? You meant SpongeBob right?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Goku? You meant SpongeBob right?


Yeah. Mixed the names up.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Bigger news is incoming.


----------



## Conex (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Einso, Hi JJ, Hi Alex, Hi WarezNX


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Conex said:


> Hi Einso, Hi JJ, Hi Alex, Hi WarezNX


Who are you?


----------



## Conex (Jul 25, 2018)

shrug9369, arc, realTB, jay, Time4Simon (MKWii), Granimated, RedBees, y4my4m


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Conex said:


> shrug9369, arc, realTB, jay, Time4Simon (MKWii), Granimated, RedBees, y4my4m


you forgot me
you're edgy


----------



## Conex (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> you forgot me
> you're edgy


I didn't forget you, unless you don't know that you're in the discord yourself and need a reminder?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Conex said:


> I didn't forget you, unless you don't know that you're in the discord yourself and need a reminder?


I am. I'm in it and chatting in it right now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Conex (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> I am. I'm in it and chatting in it right now.


oh i know,


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Conex said:


> oh i know,


Stop being a pussy. Who are you?


----------



## Conex (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Stop being a pussy. Who are you?


Come and find me!


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Conex said:


> Come and find me!


Okay, challenge accepted!


----------



## blahblah (Jul 25, 2018)

In light of the OPs role in perpetrating a deliberate fraud, I strongly suggest site staff ban the OP.


----------



## Kourin (Jul 25, 2018)

blahblah said:


> In light of the OPs role in perpetrating a deliberate fraud, I strongly suggest site staff ban the OP.


I strongly suggest you stop being a backseat mod.


----------



## blahblah (Jul 25, 2018)

Kourin said:


> I strongly suggest you stop being a backseat mod.



Zero interest in your thoughts.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Zero interest in your thoughts.


k cool

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



blahblah said:


> In light of the OPs role in perpetrating a deliberate fraud, I strongly suggest site staff ban the OP.


Could you get even more full of yourself?


----------



## Crownfox (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> k cool
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Especially after he stole someone's thunder and scalped their work for attention.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Crownfox said:


> Especially after he stole someone's thunder and scalped their work for attention.


It's sad. Especially how he thinks he's at the top of the world or something. Blahblah, from the bottom of my heart, I sincerely ask you to fuck off.


----------



## blahblah (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> It's sad. Especially how he thinks he's at the top of the world or something. Blahblah, from the bottom of my heart, I sincerely ask you to fuck off.



Can't wait until you are banned.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Can't wait until you are banned.


Fuck off.
In light of blahblah stealing people's content and harassing site members, I sincerely ask the staff to ban him.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Could you get even more full of yourself?


THANK YOU

I remember this guy from the ReiNX thread.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> THANK YOU
> 
> I remember this guy from the ReiNX thread.


This guy is like the Turkey Tom of GBAtemp. He deliberately makes drama so he can get likes or whatever.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

This thread is bad and gay


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Whoever changed the title may I have your children and could you please ban me as blah blah said? I want to fuel his ego even more


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

Using my l337 investigation skills, I have determined that @Chary changed the title


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Using my l337 investigation skills, I havery determined that @Chary changed the title


Epic

@Chary ban me daddy


----------



## Chary (Jul 25, 2018)

the tension between you and blahblah bickering is heavy. kiss and make up

OR FACE A BAN


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Chary said:


> the tension between you and blahblah bickering is heavy. kiss and make up
> 
> OR FACE A BAN


ban me like the redheaded stepchild I may or may not be uwu


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2018)

This was a rollercoaster of a thread, thank you.


----------



## xeph20 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> ban me like the redheaded stepchild I may or may not be uwu



you are so edgy m8 eat less salt


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> This was a rollercoaster of a thread, thank you.


You know, jj is actually uploading an nsp of SSBU rn, but no titlekeys because he's under NDA for that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



xeph20 said:


> you are so edgy m8 eat less salt


do you not get "jokes"


----------



## xeph20 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> do you not get "jokes"



Do you?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

xeph20 said:


> Do you?


Do you?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> You know, jj is actually uploading an nsp of SSBU rn, but no titlekeys because he's under NDA for that
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Will the NSP have despasito 2?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> You know, jj is actually uploading an nsp of SSBU rn, but no titlekeys because he's under NDA for that
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




ill take some brickcode if he's handing it out.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Will the NSP have despasito 2?


Super Despacito 2 mega cool epic edition


----------



## Deleted-442439 (Jul 25, 2018)

lolcatzuru said:


> ill take some brickcode if he's handing it out.


here ya go https://sx.xecuter.com


----------



## Chary (Jul 25, 2018)

up your meme game or don't even try at all smh


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Chary said:


> up your meme game or don't even try at all smh


BRB, going into my closet to find memes


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> BRB, going into my closet to find memes


When you come out of the closet you better be gay


----------



## xeph20 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Do you?



you do?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> When you come out of the closet you better be gay


Fuck

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



xeph20 said:


> you do?


?od uoY


----------



## xeph20 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Fuck
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

k


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 25, 2018)

Just spent over 15 minutes reading all of this.
Worth it.


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

This thread was a wild ride from start to finish


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

This should be one of those threads that go down in history for how weird it was


----------



## xeph20 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> This should be one of those threads that go down in history for how weird it was



No


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 25, 2018)

xeph20 said:


> No


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

xeph20 said:


> No


K kev


----------



## Creatable (Jul 25, 2018)

it's most likely just jj fucking around with the sdk him and like 6 other circlejerkers have
they're the only people who can add custom icons to the home screen as of now


----------



## snails1221 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

This is a real leak @Chary get rekt


----------



## Chary (Jul 25, 2018)

mmmmmmmm blurry leak screens. Does every "leaker" have parkinsons, or do they not know a focus button exists?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

The cool thing is he's running it on his Switch.


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jul 25, 2018)

Show a pic with a character whose render wasn't released, like female robin


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 25, 2018)

trainboy2019 said:


> Show a pic with a character whose render wasn't released, like female robin


This is in the eof m8


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jul 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> This is in the eof m8


i know


----------



## Creatable (Jul 26, 2018)

Okay so it's just DevMenu.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If you don't get what I mean, it's DevMenu with a smash image and name.


----------



## Deleted-442439 (Jul 26, 2018)

Once it got to 4chan it was time to stop, anyway enjoy installable dev menu!


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 26, 2018)

Yep! Have fun!


----------



## Conex (Jul 26, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Yep! Have fun!


Don't trust a single goddamned thing OG does. Fake Facts MY DICK!

P.s, Still waiting for you jelly!


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 26, 2018)

Conex said:


> Don't trust a single goddamned thing OG does. Fake Facts MY DICK!
> 
> P.s, Still waiting for you jelly!


k


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 26, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Yes he will post it here. He's having technical difficulties atm


There it is, absolute proof positive it's fake. "Technical difficulties" is the excuse given by every fake leaker whenever they're asked to validate their claims.


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jul 26, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> There it is, absolute proof positive it's fake. "Technical difficulties" is the excuse given by every fake leaker whenever they're asked to validate their claims.


this is eof


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 26, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> There it is, absolute proof positive it's fake. "Technical difficulties" is the excuse given by every fake leaker whenever they're asked to validate their claims.


He already admitted to it being fake and gay


----------



## snails1221 (Jul 26, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> There it is, absolute proof positive it's fake. "Technical difficulties" is the excuse given by every fake leaker whenever they're asked to validate their claims.


It's fake, filmed a video of it here


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 26, 2018)

ctrninja said:


> FRI GAMMMMM I WANT SMASH BROTHERS ULTIMATE FOR FREE USING SX OS CODE NOT STOLEN


Still storing passwords in plaintext?


----------



## Ferris1000 (Jul 26, 2018)

Create_ said:


> Okay so it's just DevMenu.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> If you don't get what I mean, it's DevMenu with a smash image and name.



Like I already said at page 1 but some „experts“ knew it better...LOL...now it’s proofed that it’s possible to replace the icon and title name. When someone ask for an intro video or menu video he never uploaded it, just some fake pictures again which are easy to fake in photoshop, gimp or just in paint .


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 26, 2018)

ok this is epic


----------



## richexpert (Oct 23, 2018)

this guy just wants attention and he is increasing points with reply and forum rep being active, to just post later on future a pyaload/software to brick switchs or pc viruses, simple like this.
Total fake.
PS: doesnt need to reply. its a affirmation not a question.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 23, 2018)

richexpert said:


> this guy just wants attention and he is increasing points with reply and forum rep being active, to just post later on future a pyaload/software to brick switchs or pc viruses, simple like this.
> Total fake.
> PS: doesnt need to reply. its a affirmation not a question.


I still need to reply that this is a nice necrobump 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh and BTW, this is EoF lol


----------



## richexpert (Oct 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I still need to reply that this is a nice necrobump
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> oh and BTW, this is EoF lol


better late than never XD lol


----------



## snails1221 (Oct 24, 2018)

richexpert said:


> this guy just wants attention and he is increasing points with reply and forum rep being active, to just post later on future a pyaload/software to brick switchs or pc viruses, simple like this.
> Total fake.
> PS: doesnt need to reply. its a affirmation not a question.


1.This is the EOF
2.LOL
3.LOL
4.LOL
5. @JellyPerson How does it feel for your lies and corruption to be exposed >: )


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 28, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


>



congratz for post #200


----------



## JellyPerson (Oct 28, 2018)

ok so why did this thread get bumped? it's funny but it's weird

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also speaking of bumps, someone should bump this thread on december 7


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> congratz for post #200


What a post to he a milestone.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2018)

Feiki


----------



## JellyPerson (Oct 29, 2018)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Feiki


no shit its fake lol


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2018)

Triggered because you didn't say "No shit sherlock"


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2018)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Triggered because you didn't say "No shit sherlock"


I can say it if you really want


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2018)

Say it and i pay 10 Imaginary bucks.


----------



## JellyPerson (Oct 30, 2018)

this thread is nostalgic to me in a way


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 31, 2018)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Say it and i pay 10 Imaginary bucks.


fits with your avatar


----------



## richexpert (Oct 31, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> this thread is nostalgic to me in a way


it shows as retard was you back in the past too ? OK, so you just unlocked a trophy. your momma is so proud.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 1, 2018)

richexpert said:


> it shows as retard was you back in the past too ? OK, so you just unlocked a trophy. your momma is so proud.


wat


----------



## JellyPerson (Nov 2, 2018)

richexpert said:


> it shows as retard was you back in the past too ? OK, so you just unlocked a trophy. your momma is so proud.


rude


----------



## SantaClaus (Nov 9, 2019)

JellyPerson said:


> rude


Why is this guy banned?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 9, 2019)

Same question


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 9, 2019)

I got a question for you: what's up with the megabump?


----------



## SantaClaus (Nov 9, 2019)

CeeDee said:


> I got a question for you: what's up with the megabump?


Oops :/


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2019)

Let the banned rest in peace


----------

